
Show HN: Covid-19 interactive national mortality trajectory analysis - twoslide
https://htmlpreview.github.io/?https://github.com/robinshields/CovidTrajectory/blob/master/index.html
======
twoslide
This was a very quick and exploratory proect using JHU data. It has some
features I could not find elsewhere: polynomial fits to national trajectories
and population normalized mortality rates.

